# Herd Names



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

I asked this on GW - and I thought I had already on here, but can't find a post re: it - and since there's some folks on here that weren't on GW so ----- 

I was just wondering and for fun, what are yalls heard names and tattoo sequences? Is your herd name the same as your farm name? How did you come up with your herd and/or farm names? And was your tattoo assigned or did you pick it out?


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

my herd/farm name is Emerals Knoll & myntattoo is fc7
we picke dour herd name because i am irish & we lived on a knoll in maine. adga issued my tattoo number they are my intitals plus 7


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Well my herd name is Little Wishes and I picked it due to the fact my dream of a farm were all I had ever wished for . My tattoo is LW4 and you can guess what the LW is for and then the 4 is because we are a family of 4. Now that we have a farm also we are trying to think of a name for the farm and hubby will have no part of Little Wishes. LOL


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

Our farm name is Misty Morning Meadow. But that was taken with ADGA so I our herd name is GW'S Meadow. GW are my son's initials. Our tattoo is 715 which is my son's birthday.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Sweet Gum Minis is my farm, but they had a Sweet Gum Cove or something so I couldn't use that as my herdname. So my herdname is SGM makes for great naming space though. My tattoo is SGM1. We have a lot of Sweet Gum trees on our property hence our farm name.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

My herd name is Sandy Lane and my tattoo is SD92. I got my herd name, because simply that was the only one that was avaible. I really wanted to be Sandy Acres or Sandy Pines, but those were already taken  Of course, I came up with a ton of cool names after I had reserved mine :roll:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

My herd name is Dover Farms....although you probably already figured that! :lol: My Mom's herd name is Seigneur Farms....our last name! I had to get mine because my parents had bought me a goat and the lady sent the papers in with my name and I was issued an ADGA ID#. When Mom registered her herd name she got her ADGA ID# and I couldn't register any of my goats under my name with her herd name, soooo I had to get my own herd name. Anyways, my first choices were Wild Acre Farm, Magnolia(SP?) Acres, and SunnyTime Farm(I think that is what it was) and they were all taken!!  So, I thought of some more names and we live in Dover Township in Fulton Co........and that became my herd name!  My herd tattoo is JS11....my initials(SP?) and the age I was when I registered my herd name and tattoo. Now of course I thought of some cooler herd names....I also thought of a cooler way to spell my herd name...Doe-Ver Farms.  But....that would be 2 more spaces I wouldn't have for the goats name, so it all worked out!

WOW....that turned out long! :shock: :roll: :lol:


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Um I don't officially herd name yet, but my farm name is Canyon Creek Farm. Because where our new house is going to be is in Cooke Canyon, and it's got a mountain creek running through it.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

My Tattoo is my initials BKR and my herd name is ******* Acres-A because I thought it would be a funny herd name and fit well with my little Red goats. My folks' herd name is Buttermilk-Acres because the slew at the end of their property is named Buttermilk-Slew. FYI Slew is probably spelled wrong.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Well my herd name is Muddy Creek because that is the steet I lived on when I lived in Iowa lol. And my herd tattoo is MCF. I too thought of all kinds of (better) names after I registered mine :roll:


----------



## moonspinner (Oct 5, 2007)

I chose Moon Spinner after one of my favorite books as a kid which was then made into a movie with Hayley Mills. (really dating myself here!)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My herd name with AGS and NDGA is Dollys Acre...after my beloved Dolly. My "farm" name is Liz's Sugar Run Minis...because I live on Sugar Run Road and raise miniature goats. My tattoo with both registries is DAH....H for my last name.


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

My AGS herdname is Fleetwood.. tattoo sequence FW1. It goes well enough with names, I think.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

My Farm and Herd name is Sunset Lake Ranch and my tattoo is SLR07 SLR for the initials of the ranch and 07 for the year it was started.

We chose sunset lake because our place overlooks Lake Coeur d' Alene in Idaho. And we face the most beautiful sunsets everynight!

I wanted "farm" hubby wanted "ranch" because of all the animals we will eventually have here so I figured I would be a little nice and give him a little say so! LOL!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Hornless - do you have a website? I thought you did on GW but I don't see one here...


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

My herd name is 2'Tuf, wasn't my first choice. I wanted 5-A-Larm because the alpine tends to be such a spicey breed, but it was already taken. So 2'tuf it was, sort of came to me when i was watching everyone butt heads one day, thinking about how tough the head has to be to withstand all of it. So it kind of stuck. My herd tattoo is RYD, the first three letters of my last name.
beth


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

My herd name for ADGA is Faithful Crown. Crown is the name of a goat I use to own. Tattoo is CRNA....No real reason for those letters. LOL.


----------



## debpnigerians (Oct 20, 2007)

I started out with the herdname Teacup in the NDGA, both as a play on the size of my little 'teacup' Nigerians and because I am passionately addicted to drinking hot tea. But that h.name was taken in AGS, so I had to go with TEA there, which was my tattoo in both registeries. Trying to remember to write the different h.names on show forms etc got old fast....so I asked both NDGA and AGS if I could change my herdname and tattoo, and after trying I'm not sure how many names I decided to go with my own name...Deb P., which is also my tattoo now. Makes life so much easier!


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Those are some neat names. Very creative.

My herd name is *Bona Fide* b/c it means "1.) made, done, presented, etc., in good faith; without deception or fraud 2.) authentic;true".
And I thought it just fit the bill for us and ours especially after showing horses and dogs for YEARS and all the baloney that went through making animals appear or act to be things they weren't. We may not be the best or the worst, but take us or leave us - it's who we are, never more, never less, and far from fake LOL.

And my tattoo is *IBFN* (which stands for *I'm Bona Fide Now*).

My farm name is Stone Ridge - our name and we live in Pleasant Ridge. We've got horses, pigs, cows, dogs, a cat and goats that are everyone's collectively and the goats are just mine (well they're family too, but not quite the same ordeal)...and there's too many Stone Ridge, Stone Creek, Stone this, Stone that, etc....


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

My tattoo is DMF after my farm name and I don't really have a herd name but when I register my goats they all start with D&D's...So I guess that is my herd name.


----------



## PixieDustHollow (Oct 5, 2007)

Farm Name: Pixie Dust Hollow
Prefix: PDH
Tattoo: ASL1

These are in the IBGA, ABGA and NPGA(if I re-register haha).
My farm name is after my dog, Pixie, and the fact that her ashes will be with me forever no matter where I go. Hollow was added because I thought it needed a little something.
The prefix is a shortened version of my farm name.
The tattoo consists of my initials and the number 1 haha. ASL was taken in the ABGA, so I had to update the others.


----------

